# picking a power supply



## Pistons23 (Dec 21, 2007)

i have some used gear laying around. id like to put some of it to use by creating an outdoor setup with it. heres what i want to do. run a deck off the power supply. then run a pair of 6x8s in some bookshelf type enclosures off the decks power. so when looking at power supplies, what amp rating should i be looking for? thanks in advance


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

If you're not using it to power amps or anything a regular 10A power supply would be more than plenty. 

If you've got an old computer power supply already you can rig that to work, since it has 5V and 12V taps. Usually the 12V portion will be at least 15A.


----------

